# Online cubing Competition: Just Solve #1



## Just Solve Cubing (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi Cubers,
I wanted to let you know that I am doing an unofficial online cubing competition called Just Solve #1 on the first Saturday of March and I would love to have you join. I know that it is a long time away but that is so that I can get more people to join. If you would like to sign up you can do that at *justsolvecubingcompetitions.wordpress.com/sign-up/*. All the information is on that website and I hope you have fun. Please invite your cubing friends if you would like too.


----------

